# What did you do on your UFO / Alien / Area 51 train or layout?



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

What did you do on your UFO / Alien / Area 51 train or layout?
I had a UFO train post going, on another forum. That is gone and now I'm starting one here.

Please post any photos of your current projects, existing scenes or purchased items with an alien or UFO theme.

To get you up to speed on my project.
I decided I wanted an Alien train with several cars. Searching for a locomotive to use for the project, I got a MTH Coors Silver Bullet set. Always thought the Silver Bullet was cool but didn't want one until ideas started spinning in my head. Thought this would make a cool UFO/alien recovery train with all that chrome. Just needed some black covering in areas.

I chose to cover sections with automotive grade vehicle wrap...vinyl. Paint would have worked, but I didn't want to ruin a locomotive, if I decided I didn't like the results. As it turned out, the vinyl was easy to work with and fun.

Here is the factory Silver Bullet...







While adding some vinyl...





Will add more to this post soon. I'll show what I did to this point and the new stuff will be added.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking all over online for the right vinyl decals, I found these...


My UFO recovery train transports its content between Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Ohio and Area 51. So the reefer cars have lettering starting WPAFB X-18-51
Using DoItYourselfLettering.com I had these vinyl decals made...



Delivered lettering...



After applying decals...


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*Bring on the alien invaders*

In my search for small flying saucers, I found a nice kit with two UFOs and two alien pilots. Though 1/32 scale, the figures are sized right for O scale and the saucers fit the size I was looking for.

Pegasus Alpha Centauri U.F.O's...











After a little paint the figures look like this...



Since it's a little silly for an alien train to have beer in its reefer cars, I took photos of my newly painted figures, cut them out and applied them and some black vinyl inside. They are meant to look suspended.





These reefers smoke which is one reason I picked the train for my aliens...

Click for video


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Your modifications look great, Keith! I will add some of my pics shortly showing how I incorporated the Area 51 theme into my layout.

-Pete


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's a pic of my C57-D saucer from Forbidden Planet.



Along with my Martian War Machine which I scratch built using the Classic Comics Illustrated cover art as a guide


-Pete


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's a short vid of my modified Lionel RS3 Area 51 consist:
















My modified Alien Suspension car with LED lighting.









My modified Saucer Recovery flatcar:





I will be adding more cars to this consist as my mods progress!

-Pete


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Another short vid of my Area 51 Secret Rocket Base. Built this using a Lionel smoke unit, Radio Shack recording module and a Pegasus Rocket model. The rocket is lifted using an old windshield wiper motor controlled by a speed controller. Needless to say, my wife was not happy with the hole in the ceiling! Still,trying to figure a way to camouflage it...so any help,here would be appreciated.
-Pete


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

WOW KEITH and PETE that is really neat what YUZ GUYZ did with the modifications. Love it!!! Where did you get the War of the Worlds Flying saucer the one with the death ray red eye?:appl::smilie_daumenpos::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

This is as *"cool"* as it gets (literally speaking). Keith & Pete, your work is masterful.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you Laz57 and Brian for the compliments.

The War of the Wars Saucer is a Pegasus model. It comes as a kit or a ready made model. Mine was the ready made model which I opened up to add LEDs and the blinking death ray. 

Here's a video of it in action.



-Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the sharing your setups, Keith & Pete. Both look great!!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks!

Pete, thanks for posting your items. Your UFO hovering over the layout is impressive.
The added death ray lighting to your saucers is cool. I bought the unpainted kit of those(the small ones), but have not finished them yet. Mine will attach to my train as if they are crashing it...that's the plan anyway.

Your rocket blasting off has to be the coolest sci-fi addition to a layout.
When you told me you redid the War Machine, I was shocked because it looked so good. Now I see your new one with the detailed ribs on its appendages. Wow...that adds so much...nicely done.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

KEITH,
Also love what you have done with the Silver bullet train. I think it is better suited for an Alien Transporter then a beer engine. Again, Fantastic work by both YUZ GUYZ.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

MOVL said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Pete, thanks for posting your items. Your UFO hovering over the layout is impressive.
> The added death ray lighting to your saucers is cool. I bought the unpainted kit of those(the small ones), but have not finished them yet. Mine will attach to my train as if they are crashing it...that's the plan anyway.
> ...


Thanks Keith, I am waiting here with bated breath to see, what you post next! With your modeling skills, I know it will be great! As far as the War machine goes, it has gone through many transitions....I am finally satisfied with the coiled appendages......but I do have one more mod to do, which I will post once the part comes.......

BTW, I was never sure what the appendages/tentacles were used for in the comic so I decided to take inspiration from Tom Cruises' War of the Worlds movie and use it to suck the poor earthlings up from below as depicted in the below pic.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh that's awesome, Pete. I missed the legs sticking out. 

Thanks laz!! I know MTH lost the license for Coors items, but I wonder if they could still use the tooling, if decorated diffently. I doubt it though.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*The train needed some alien decals*

I had a hard time finding alien head vinyl decals in the size I wanted. Eventually, I found them on Etsy.

Here is the train with decals. The aliens add a splash of color that goes with the lettering I put on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*You "ruined" a perfectly good Coors Silver Bullet train! *


Coool.........I love it!:smilie_daumenpos:

All I have is some Aliens.
And a dream of painting some trains for them. 

Yours is cooool too Pete.:thumbsup:

Nice work on both, Love it. :smilie_daumenpos:

I wonder how many others have an Alien themed RR?
I think a couple of years back someone here was building one, though I think he stopped posting.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Picked out some rolling stock.
Lionel has cool alien ooze tank cars...I had to have two of them. I'll post those later, when I add the lighting to them.

This car by Lionel looked really cool, so I wanted it in the train.



I like the car, but not the load. I added hazardous waste containers in place of the Mercury capsules. I wanted to be able to pick up the hazard containers with my Gantry Crane. In order to do that, the cars need metal on top. I drilled a hole in top and added a Lionel truck rivet. Also, in order for them to fit in the car the containers needed to either be cut down or the inside edges of the car trimmed. I chose to cur down the containers.

Stock container on left...modyfied on right...



The lower height looks good in the car...



I may or may not do the following. I toyed with replacing the metal floor pieces with a larger styrene floor. Thought it would be hard to line up the containers on the smaller metal pieces, but that might not be the case. If I use the styrene, it will be painted black.





The hazard containers were paint flat black two days ago. Today I'll add some covering over the hazard Windows and flickering LED lights from Evan Designs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Keith, you must have gained access to the "top secret" files at RPAFB in order to come up with this marvelous rendition of the real transport train. How smart of you to learn that Coors copied these plans for their Bullet Train. But you saw through this rouse!

But you would be well advised to prepare yourself now for a visit from the "men in black".


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

big ed said:


> *You "ruined" a perfectly good Coors Silver Bullet train! *
> 
> 
> Coool.........I love it!:smilie_daumenpos:
> ...


LMAO big ed.
Thank you!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Brian, I can't keep the Men In Black away because I have no weapons yet. Pete has a cool turret on top of his locomotive already so he's good.

They have ways of making me forget what I know...


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

MOVL said:


> I had a hard time finding alien head vinyl decals in the size I wanted. Eventually, I found them on Etsy.
> 
> Here is the train with decals. The aliens add a splash of color that goes with the lettering I put on.


GREAT JOB KEITH:appl::smilie_daumenpos:!!!! The alien heads really make that set POP:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::thumbsup:!!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Ahh, the memory evaporator tool, I didn't think of that. Would dark glasses help???????


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Keith.....you have been busy! Coors train is looking very cool! Using that vinyl was a great idea, to preserve the Coors train in case you ever want to go back to its original design. I especially like that alien head!
I added a few more cars to my alien recovery consist also. I will try to post them in a bit.
It turns out with the added cars my upgraded and repainted Alien Area 51 RS3 really did need that second motor installed......otherwise it would never move with the number of cars I have it pulling. For those who do not know the Lionel RS3 Area 51 RS3 in its RTR form is a very weak puller. I added, through Lionel's parts department, a second motor, which really made a difference. 

-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Can't wait to see those cars, Pete. Wise choice adding the second motor to your RS-3. The paint job came out great too.

Thanks laz! To me they added a lot to the look of the train. There are a total of four reefers in this set...all with alien heads.

The only other car with the alien on it is my searchlight car that I painted in a combination of satin black and flat black. I went with the MTH searchlight car because it is larger and heavier than the Lionel version.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay, my Area 51 Recovery Train consists of 12 cars:

My caboose is the Lionel U.S. Army Security car











The radar car, which I repainted and the U.S. Army toxic waste car










The Lionel Satellite car and my modified Alien Recovery flatbed car










The Area51 Aquarium car and Alien Smoke car










The Area51 sound car and Area51 alien suspension car with LEDs










The Area 51 ooze car and Lionel Zombie car










And, (hope you don't mind Keith.....since imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, and that alien head decal,combined with the MTH searchlight flat car was a must have for my consist)
Hopefully, I can repay the inspiration someday......Keith, all,around good guy, has also helped me with my Polar Express observation car mods










-Pete


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally, this is my repainted Area 51 RS3 with ack ack guns and added rear motor.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

MOVL said:


> Can't wait to see those cars, Pete. Wise choice adding the second motor to your RS-3. The paint job came out great too.
> 
> Thanks laz! To me they added a lot to the look of the train. There are a total of four reefers in this set...all with alien heads.
> 
> The only other car with the alien on it is my searchlight car that I painted in a combination of satin black and flat black. I went with the MTH searchlight car because it is larger and heavier than the Lionel version.


KEITH,
After seeing the searchlight car, I thought of the Bat signal light I just purchased. Maybe put a Alien head on the search light and make it reflect on something like the Bat signal? I'm trying to get my Bat signal to reflect into a made cloud like on the '66 show. You could do the same but only calling all ALIENS. Might look cool?


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

BFI66 said:


> Okay, my Area 51 Recovery Train consists of 12 cars:
> 
> My caboose is the Lionel U.S. Army Security car
> 
> ...


LOVE IT PETE!!!!!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos::appl: We do have some very talented people on this forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's a great idea Laz57!

-Pete


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow guys way cool. Love all the stuff, the trains look great, and that rocket great detail and thought went into those trains now ill have to hide as ive seen to much here..........


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Wow guys way cool. Love all the stuff, the trains look great, and that rocket great detail and thought went into those trains now ill have to hide as ive seen to much here..........


Obviously, SJM9911, you have missed the posted sign.......lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Pete, very, very cool stuff!!!!!!! :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

laz, awesome idea with the searchlight alien. I will definitely do that...soon.



BFI66 said:


> Okay, my Area 51 Recovery Train consists of 12 cars:
> 
> And, (hope you don't mind Keith.....since imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, and that alien head decal,combined with the MTH searchlight flat car was a must have for my consist)
> Hopefully, I can repay the inspiration someday......Keith, all,around good guy, has also helped me with my Polar Express observation car mods
> ...


Heck no, I don't mind. That's what this is all about...giving ideas and getting ideas. I like your MTH searchlight.

Your stuff is very inspiring. Eventually I will be adding a security car because of you. Every time I see it, I think it is so cool. Perfect addition to a train like this. Great stuff Pete!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*Okay thank you laz57 I now have an alien signal light*

Bat signal...


Alien signal...






I actually had an extra alien head in hand, because last night I just added an alien hazard decal on top the locomotive. It was just luck that the head fit the searchlight lens.




There are four detail ribs on the top of the Silver Bullet. In order to get the vinyl decal to lay in them, I heated it with a hairdryer and pressed hor dourves toothpicks in the grooves. They were a perfect fit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

This just keeps getting better and better, Keith.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with Brian.......it keeps getting better and better! Ingenius use of a toothpick!

-Pete


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

MOVL said:


> ...snip...
> There are four detail ribs on the top of the Silver Bullet. In order to get the vinyl decal to lay in them, I heated it with a hairdryer and pressed hor dourves toothpicks in the grooves. They were a perfect fit.


Paint them white with orange bands and they become missiles on their launching rails.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Heres a sculpt I did from the 1950's War of the Worlds Movie of the Martian eye probe.

This is what it looked like in the movie:










Heres my sculpt with blinking LED light installed:










Here's an aerial pic:














Thanks for looking.

-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

So cool Pete! You could sell those.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

MOVL said:


> Bat signal...
> 
> 
> Alien signal...
> ...



AWESOME KEITH:appl::appl::appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:!!!!!!!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

KEITH and PETE,
YUZ GUYZ should be hired by a major manufacturer for research and development!!! YUZ GUYZ are good!!!!!:appl::appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smokin:


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Many thanks, laz!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Appeciate the compliment, Laz!

-Pete


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

Your work is absolutely out of this world!!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Just having fun.

Quick update with the hazardous material containers. They have been prime, painted, riveted and lit.

Showing flat black outside and primer grey inside. Notice inside the hazard Windows have a lens...I used transparency film and white glued it in place.



Taped over the rivet inside and wound up the LED, switch and battery combo. Instead of track power, I used an LED with 3 volt battery and on/off switch. This makes the containers moveable since I want to lift them with a crane.







Click for video of flicker LED...


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking sweet, Keith.........hmmmmm......crane.......What are you up to?????
Can't wait to see!

-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's very clever Keith, I like the look.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

This is a great thread. :appl::appl::appl: Thanks for starting it Keith. I love the work you both did and it's fun to follow your progress. :smilie_daumenpos: I wonder what is next.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Great work Pete and Keith. You are giving me some great ideas. I love Scifi and this fits right in.

Can't say how much I am enjoying this thread.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just to consolidate a past project that I posted on another forum......this is my modified Lionel Santa Claus pylon.......I removed the sleigh and reindeer and attached this model UFO and inserted blinking lights from Evan Design. Kind of a crowd pleaser when the kids come over to view the trains.........and I like it too!



Just click on the image to see video


https://youtu.be/I_G13H-4J2s

-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!
Pete, I'm glad you posted that here. Your UFO pylon is the best use of a Lionel pylon. The speed is perfect for a UFO. Great job lighting it too. I can not believe Lionel hasn't done one with a saucer.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*Flying Saucers*

Got a few updates.
First, my two flying saucers have been painted. The Pegasus kit gives you the option of modeling the saucers with landing gear down or up. Mine will sit in F9 well cars, so I chose landing gear down. For landing gear up, see Pete's flat car with two silver saucers. The Pegasus kit also comes with full detailed interiors to put together. I couldn't use them in mine, because I need pspace for lighting. That's why I colored the dome lens...kinda looks like an old movie solar shield on saucers. Mine are panted with Krylon caramel latte, a color I had on hand from a Polar Railroad project. Here are some photos of one saucer...






I'll post my other update soon.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*My FAVORITE car so far in my alien train*

Okay, one of the things I wanted to do since purchasing two Area 51 alien ooze tank cars is light them up. Over the Summer I tested the look with just holding a few LEDs at the ends and then under the car. Cool white LEDs light the green ooze up nicely.

Recently I needed to place an order with Evan Designs and added some for the alien ooze car. Having taken apart the tank car before, I already knew there was a groove in the frame, just under the tank, that would be perfect for wire and Evan's nano LEDs to nest in. Evan Designs has a set of six nano LEDs strung together that can be operated by a 3 volt coin battery with push-button switch...perfect for my installation.

With the tank removed from frame, I drilled one hole for wire to pass through to underside...see toothpick...


LEDs and Goop to attach...


LEDs in place...




Now the underside with coin battery holder and switch installed...


Wire and switch tucked out of way...


Done...


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*Alien ooze tank car video*

Click image for a quick video of the car lit...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That jumps out at you, very neat! :thumbsup:


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Keith, thats a definite improvement....Looks fantastic and that was certainly the way Lionel should have gone to give it that exact effect......

Nice job, Keith......keep those mods coming!

BTW the saucer mod is coming along nicely

Just added a yellow Evan LED To my Martian war machine to simulate the weapon firing system in action. Thank goodness for that site.....endless possibilities with those LEDS he offers!

-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks John and Pete!
I got one more tank car to do this way, but wanted to see how the first one came out.

Yep, Evan Designs is a big help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

You guys (Keith & Pete) are good, no doubt about it!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Decided to add a yellow LED chip and an audio chip to my Martian War Machine to simulate it firing at the poor mortals and trains on my layout. Also figured out how to post You Tube videos on the forum........could be trouble now!






-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh Pete, that keeps getting better and better! Excellent additions.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Keith .......I just keep on tweaking it.....before you know it, it will be walking and talking...lol

BTW.......Love that new avatar!

-Pete


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

While we admire the fantastic jobs that Keith and Pete are doing let me add this.
I bought the Pegasus Alpha Centauri UFO kit at my LHS for $13.95.
The kit comes with 2 complete saucers and Aliens and is very easy to assemble.
I painted my Aliens with .99 paint from the craft store and just have them sitting on display. 
I have not glued them together as my 9 year old granddaughter loves playing with them when she is over.
So they are inexpensive to buy and fun for all age modelers to play with. 
Tucgary


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tucgary, thanks for posting your diorama! Glad to see you, too, like the bit of whimsy. Very nicely done. Those Saucers are just the right size. I also like the way you painted your aliens.
That is a nice shade of green, almost luminescent. 

Nice job.

-Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

This is really a "fun" thread. Keith and Pete have done an outstanding job.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Tucgary, very nice looking green on those aliens. I like seeing those UFOs on top of the hobby shop. The best part is that your granddaughter likes them.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I see a UFO on top of a building all the time here in Winter Park, FL:


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

johnfl68 said:


> I see a UFO on top of a building all the time here in Winter Park, FL:


That's interesting. Would be a neat business to model on a layout.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*Another quick update*

Sheet ABS was cut to fit inside the hazard containers. Hole in middle allows LED to be glued in place. Then the wiring, battery and switch are grouped together and taped in place underneath. The whole piece is just snug fit so it can be pulled out, yet it won't fall out on its own.




Sheet ABS was also used to make a larger floor in the car that will carry these containers. The original metal floor pieces are used to hold the ABS piece in place. I thought that I would paint the ABS, but I like the gray color.




Lit up...


Lit up with the two LED Alien Ooze Tank Cars...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm steering clear of that train!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Great job, Keith......way to clean up all that alien ooze....the E.P.A. would be proud of you!

-Pete


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great job Keith and Pete. This has been a great thread to follow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

Keith, alien Ooze cars, you gotta love it!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!
If all goes well, I should be able to show the finished UFOs on F9 well cars tonight or tomorrow. I'm also thinking about a little added lighting on the locomotive.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I am amazed by you and Pete on this thread. Great stuff.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just an update:
The Martian horde is wreaking havoc on my layout as the death rays are driving cars off the road and tractor beams are transporting helpless humans to their saucers for inhuman experimentation. When will Keith's (MOVL) have his consist ready to help in the fight is on every earthlings lips!



















-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you David! It's been fun.

Pete, LOL 
I'm trying to get it done. You'll have to hold them off a little longer.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

In July, I purchased two of these UFO chase lights...
http://vakits.com/18-led-beacon-kit-programmable-2019

I went with the white LEDS, but the green or red would look cool.

...here is the video I made of one test fit into a saucer. Fits perfect if you don't use the interior details.






The F9 well cars(I have two) were painted black then dry-brushed with grey craft acrylic to make it look well worn.




Showing the 9V battery case. This powers the UFO light kit. Thinking of trying to disguise it or just add high voltage signs and dirty it up a little.


Here is how the LEDs look in the completed UFO mounted in the well car.
Click image for a video...


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks great, Keith! I like that lighting kit you found......fits perfectly! 

-Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

The two of you are taking a specialty theme to a whole new level.

Pete, I like the human extraction tube.

Keith, I don't think your ideas will ever end. Now if you can think of a way to get Moo-Dolph into this theme.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The lights on the saucer look great, that's a perfect UFO! :thumbsup:


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The two of you are taking a specialty theme to a whole new level.
> 
> Pete, I like the human extraction tube.
> 
> Keith, I don't think your ideas will ever end. Now if you can think of a way to get Moo-Dolph into this theme.


Thanks Brian, I do have alot of fun putting these little vignettes throughout my layout for my guests to discover! 

Keith, maybe Moo-Dolph can be inserted in one of the Coors Light vehicles. Certainly would be surprising to see the door open with a cloud of fog and have Moo-Dolph appear!

-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Very funny guys 
Well, cows have long been associated with alien abduction and mutations. Who's to say that the little green men don't send them back with red noses?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

*That is truly wonderful Keith!!!*


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

With the recent release of Menard's burned out train house, I decided to have some fun with it in a UFO vignette.....


















-Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2015)

Very cool, Pete.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you, Brian....when I first saw this burnt out engine house, I immediately thought it would be perfect for my layout. I have the smoke unit on a momentary switch so I can turn on the smoke briefly to get a smouldering effect.

-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Pete, so awesome! A great idea too.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Cool - - - I mean Hot.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Whoa, this is some really cool stuff. Thanks guys for sharing. The modified Coors train and the lighted tank car are really something else. Really innovative.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Keith, been awhile...have you any updates to the Coors Train?

To consolidate my UFO stuff .....I am adding my Invasion Video to this thread

-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

No, I haven't messed with it lately. Hopefully soon.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Haven’t posted to this thread in awhile but I picked up this little gem on ebay and just wanted to share it.

-Pete


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2017)

Pretty cool, Pete. That may fit the contents of the tank as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2017)

That's really cool, Pete. Very nice work.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just be careful Pete, some of that stuff may be real and your layout will go into outer space!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Just be careful Pete, some of that stuff may be real and your layout will go into outer space!


Lol...John. Its a shame photoshop has unlinked alot of these pics.
Especially the ones contributed by Keith.
Just might have to start a new thread so we can reclaim alot of these imaginative dioramas posted by members of the forum.

-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, PhotoBucket was a bummer, I hope those *** go out of business.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, PhotoBucket was a bummer, I hope those *** go out of business.


My sentiments exactly.


----------

